# ? about the Maxx



## darkstar73 (Oct 30, 2011)

Verizon is offering me an early upgrade and I can get the Maxx for $99. My question is that since the phone has non removable battery, what happens if you get stuck in a boot loop? I will be coming from a Droid X which I have no problems rooting/ROMing.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

darkstar73 said:


> Verizon is offering me an early upgrade and I can get the Maxx for $99. My question is that since the phone has non removable battery, what happens if you get stuck in a boot loop? I will be coming from a Droid X which I have no problems rooting/ROMing.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


They have a simulation battery pull that you hold both volume buttons and power for a battery pull. It helped me!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstar73 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Time to head to VZW and decide between the Maxx or Gnex. I do love modding my phone but build quality is also very important to me. Decisions Decisions.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Go for the maxx....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstar73 (Oct 30, 2011)

Got the Maxx. Time to root/rom this bad boy.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Root amd get ur tether.. I would hold off on roms for now... Ics update hits monday

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

darkstar73 said:


> Got the Maxx. Time to root/rom this bad boy.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Wise choise, Darkstar. The Maxx is by far the best phone I've had thus far and I've had a few.  The battery life freakin' rocks!

Chief


----------

